# Swapping portugal for spain



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hello everyone - we have been in Portugal for a few months looking for a better quality of life than in England and have decided for a number of reasons that Portugal is not where we would like to settle permanently. We have decided to give the Costa del Sol a try. Has anyone else followed the same path? If so why did you decide against Portugal, where in Spain have you settled and why have you found Spain more to your liking?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I would be very interested to know why Portugal was not right for you. My experience has always been that as expatshires they are very similar. I like Vilamoura and would have been happy to live there but I just did not want to learn another Romance language. 

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Seconded, if you dont like Portugal then you need to work out why. Might be out of the frying pan into the fire.

Do you want to be with loads of expats or do you want to be in an area with more of a Spanish feel?


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



beverleyp said:


> Hello everyone - we have been in Portugal for a few months looking for a better quality of life than in England and have decided for a number of reasons that Portugal is not where we would like to settle permanently. We have decided to give the Costa del Sol a try. Has anyone else followed the same path? If so why did you decide against Portugal, where in Spain have you settled and why have you found Spain more to your liking?


I have decided against Portugal before even making the big move!

My situation may be different, while I wont need to makes truck loads of money, I will need to support myself while over there and to be honest Portugal just dosen't pay. It's no surprise, my wifes family is Portuguese and the only ones who are making any decent cash travel to Spain each Sunday night to work and return Friday to enjoy the weekend in Portugal.

In saying that I will be moving to a Spanish city with close access to Porugal so I can be there as much as possible.

So will you be working or are you retiring? If it's retiring I don't think Spain has anything on Portugal, the cost of living is much less in Portugal and in my opinion the lifestyle is better as well.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

I think a lot depends on where you are in Spain or Portugal and what you're looking for. For me personally Spain wins hands down because its such a diverse country and I love the culture and people but as with any move you need to do your research and get to know the area. Maybe rent a property for a few months to verify you really like the area before taking the final plunge ;-))


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

beverleyp said:


> Hello everyone - we have been in Portugal for a few months looking for a better quality of life than in England and have decided for a number of reasons that Portugal is not where we would like to settle permanently. We have decided to give the Costa del Sol a try. Has anyone else followed the same path? If so why did you decide against Portugal, where in Spain have you settled and why have you found Spain more to your liking?


Hi, I have been living in Spain now for nearly 6 years and I love the costa del sol. However, i have never lived in Portugal other than visit. The only thing that I can say is that, I think that its easy to live in Spain as there are a lot of Brits and its probably easier for the language Nicola


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

beverleyp said:


> Hello everyone - we have been in Portugal for a few months looking for a better quality of life than in England and have decided for a number of reasons that Portugal is not where we would like to settle permanently. We have decided to give the Costa del Sol a try. Has anyone else followed the same path? If so why did you decide against Portugal, where in Spain have you settled and why have you found Spain more to your liking?


I have to say I agree with Steve and Stravinsky, you do need to figure out why you don´t like it here in Portugal, 

I spend my time between both regions and I see many advantages and disadvantages to both, but I concetrate on the Plus side of things, many people come to both countries and look for the problems with it, for those well I think there is only one place for them, thats back where they came from :rain: . For anybody to think that a move to another country is going to smooth sailing then they might as well say :flypig: .

But as for which region I would prefer, it is Spain but away from the coast, but within reach. mainly for the culture and the senery, a big factor for me is the LAnguage and simply the fact that I know so many more people there, which makes life easier.

Beverly, IF you give some more detail of what it is you are looking for in your new home and the reasons why you have decided against Portugal. then there are many many posters on here who can help guide you with stories of their own experiances

What ever you decide. good luck with it


----------



## mano1438 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Swapping Portugal for Spain*

In response to a few questions regarding swapping Portugal for Spain, I will give you guys my opinion as a Spanish born citizen whom has been raised, lived and worked for most of his life in South Africa and Namibia, old South West Africa.

I have lived between these two countries for over 40 years and to be quite honest I would return today if I could.

I arrived to Spain with my wife and daughter 6 years ago, both are South African born, I was naturalized.

We came to Spain mainly seeking a new life as the crime rate in South Africa was growing considerably, specially on rapes, but one thinks that you will find a paradise on the other side and it is really not so at all.

Crime here in Spain is just as bad, perhaps even worse in many ways as we do have criminals from all of Europe and with our current laws, it does become a haven for the criminals, this is a well know fact, specially for many British criminals, many of whom have fled to Spain as there are no extradition treaties between Spain and England, so many are enjoying a beautiful life here, living in lovely chalets on the southern coast of Spain.

Both Portugal and Spain are both lovely countries and at this moment I think that there are more employment possibilities in Portugal than in Spain, I myself am seriously thinking of perhaps going to try my luck there and see how life can be, my advantage is that I am fluent in various languages, one of them being Portuguese, so I would not have much problems in adapting there, whereas I do have in adapting here in Spain.

Perhaps being out of my country so many years and not having lived the changes makes me feel more like an outsider, perhaps it is the fact that I have only lived in the north western area and have not visited the rest of Spain, but I think that basically it will be more or less the same all over, my main problem is that in 6 years here I have not been able to find a suitable job, another fact is that most employers tend to exploit their workers to the limit, offering you the least possible salaries and their arguments are that there are over 4 million looking for work, so if you don't like it you can leave it and yet we all have to feed our families somehow, I have never been one to stand for injustices and this type of idealism has caused me more problems than needed, but one is how he is and cannot change overnight, specially when one reaches a certain age.

Another very important issue to consider when coming to live in Spain and trying to get a job is your age, basically I would say that if you are over 40 you can forget finding work, I was here when I was 33 and then already I was told that I was too old!!!!.....it seems that experience is something not considered here and to top it off, yes, the cost of living here is quite high!

Spain is a lovely place if you have loads of money and want to come and settle here, buying your home and putting up a small business which you don't really have to live from, with the high rate of unemployment, people are spending much less, so one does have to be quite careful regarding the type of business you decide on.

If I could get a work in South Africa or Namibia, I would go back right away, crime there is all over the world and one can be walking down a street and be run over by a car or a brick can fall on ones head, so that is not really something to be afraid of or we would never walk out of our homes, I guess that in each country one should know where one can walk through and where one should drive through, I have lived in many dangerous countries, ie - Brazil, Mexico, Mozambique, South Africa, Transkei, Swaziland, Morocco and a couple of others, yet I have never had any problems.

Portugal is a lovely country with perhaps a few stricter laws than Spain and perhaps could be an answer for now, depending on what one seeks of course. 

I enjoy these forums as we can all try and give our personal opinions and at the same time assist others, this is what I am trying to do with my comments on here, naturally life changes and situations change, but for now and today, that is my opinion and I do hope that it can help others to decide on how to better their lives and that of their families.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

beverleyp said:


> Hello everyone - we have been in Portugal for a few months looking for a better quality of life than in England and have decided for a number of reasons that Portugal is not where we would like to settle permanently.


We can help answer your questions if you say why you don't like Portugal. For myself, I love it but SWMBO and the suegra didn't want to learn another language when they are already fluent in Spanish.

We settled in Spain because the village and house we found suited us perfectly. We are here to stay with no thoughts of "if we don't like it, we'll try elsewhere". If you are going to make the move you have to carry out your research thoroughly and be sure that when you do make the jump you are committed otherwise it can work out very expensive.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mano1438 said:


> In response to a few questions regarding swapping Portugal for Spain, I will give you guys my opinion as a Spanish born citizen whom has been raised, lived and worked for most of his life in South Africa and Namibia, old South West Africa.
> 
> Crime here in Spain is just as bad, perhaps even worse in many ways as we do have criminals from all of Europe and with our current laws, it does become a haven for the criminals, this is a well know fact, specially for many British criminals, many of whom have fled to Spain as there are no extradition treaties between Spain and England, so many are enjoying a beautiful life here, living in lovely chalets on the southern coast of Spain.
> 
> ...


Good post with lots of food for thought!
*Crime here in Spain is just as bad -* Really?? Well as you know both countries I'll have to take your word for it, but I was under the impression that things were worse in S Africa. Obviously rape happens here, but I didn't think it had reached the S. Sfrican figures. There's a lot of burglary and "domestic " violence is given a lot of coverage, but it all depends where you live

*Perhaps being out of my country so many years and not having lived the changes makes me feel more like an outsider. *I would take that as a given. I feel the same when I go back to the UK, but it's only to be expected, surely?

*Perhaps it is the fact that I have only lived in the north western area and have not visited the rest of Spain *Perhaps no, sure! As you know, Spain is huge and there as many different Spains to know as there are towns

_*It seems that experience is something not considered here*_ 
This is something i have seen a lot of, not necessarily in my profession, but in the companies I work in. Get young inexperienced people in that we can rid of in a few months cos it's cheaper.

_*when I was 33 and then already I was told that I was too old!!!!*_ Yes, I can believe it unfortunately

*I enjoy these forums as we can all try and give our personal opinions and at the same time assist others *Me too!

I would say perhaps you're just more suited to life in S Africa, or perhaps you should find out more about other areas in Spain. Is the crime rate bad where you are? I've heard that the crime up there is to do with drug trading primarily. There's good and bad everywhere, perhaps it's just difficult to find the correct balance sometimes


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I would agree with Pesky-Wesky

Crime here is virtually non-existent even with a small itinerant population of transient olive pickers staying here at the moment. Everyone is very honest, open, caring and warm.

If your comparative views of Spain and SA, say that SA is better, stay there!


----------



## mano1438 (Mar 13, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good post with lots of food for thought!
> *Crime here in Spain is just as bad -* Really?? Well as you know both countries I'll have to take your word for it, but I was under the impression that things were worse in S Africa. Obviously rape happens here, but I didn't think it had reached the S. Sfrican figures. There's a lot of burglary and "domestic " violence is given a lot of coverage, but it all depends where you live
> 
> *Perhaps being out of my country so many years and not having lived the changes makes me feel more like an outsider. *I would take that as a given. I feel the same when I go back to the UK, but it's only to be expected, surely?
> ...


I am quite sure that I am more suited and adapted to life in South Africa, finding out more about other areas in Spain does become costly and although I do love to travel, one is restricted without an income, but more or less and by looking at the tv news and programs about the different regions, one can see although not "feel" other regions.

Crime is crime really, yes there is a lot to do with drug traffic but also white slave trading, as I said, considering that Europe does cover many countries in which many of the the eastern block countries are included, there are many mafias, mind you, one thing that I must admit is that the police do a very good job here and they are on the bal, but the problem is the justice system, once they are caught, they live their lives in really good conditions, permitted to do many things which are not in other parts of the world and when they serve a short term they come out they are even entitled to unemployment benefits.

This type of system makes one wonder if it is not really worth the risk to take a chance to rob a bank!!!.....after all, if a person tries to rob a bank it is because one is in need, there is no money to pay rent, electricity, water or buy food, so if one tries the illegal way and is caught, then there are no more those worries of having to make ends meet for quite some time!!!.....but then again we are not all the same and I for one will rather try what ever means before even considering doing anything illegal, although I do try and understand that many husbands and fathers will try their utmost at any expense, it is unfortunate that people have to reach those limits, but then again I do blame a lot of it to politics and perhaps to certain extent to society as well. 

As I said, crime is everywhere and if there is no employment, it will increase.


----------



## mano1438 (Mar 13, 2010)

If you read well, you will see that I did say that I would right now if I could.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

mayotom said:


> I have to say I agree with Steve and Stravinsky, you do need to figure out why you don´t like it here in Portugal,
> 
> I spend my time between both regions and I see many advantages and disadvantages to both, but I concetrate on the Plus side of things, many people come to both countries and look for the problems with it, for those well I think there is only one place for them, thats back where they came from :rain: . For anybody to think that a move to another country is going to smooth sailing then they might as well say :flypig: .
> 
> ...


Sorry guys and gals I forgot to go back to this post! Reasons for swapping Portugal for Spain. As I said there are several. The first thing to mention is that we are not on the Algarve but on the Silver Coast. We did do our research before coming here and the idea was to 'try it out first before buying'. One of the main reasons for going elsewhere is that we have found the Silver Coast too 'grey', too lucklustre, too quiet as regards the feel of towns and also facilities, amenities, things to join and do. Also I never thought I'd miss the shops. I never used to go shopping other than food shopping unless I needed something! Are thinking of going inland on the Costa del Sol to a town that seems to have everything one needs, so that I won't have to ask say 'Where on earth can I play a game of badminton?' any more.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

All good said:


> I have decided against Portugal before even making the big move!
> 
> My situation may be different, while I wont need to makes truck loads of money, I will need to support myself while over there and to be honest Portugal just dosen't pay. It's no surprise, my wifes family is Portuguese and the only ones who are making any decent cash travel to Spain each Sunday night to work and return Friday to enjoy the weekend in Portugal.
> 
> ...


I will be working but thru the internet.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

beverleyp said:


> Sorry guys and gals I forgot to go back to this post! Reasons for swapping Portugal for Spain. As I said there are several. The first thing to mention is that we are not on the Algarve but on the Silver Coast. We did do our research before coming here and the idea was to 'try it out first before buying'. One of the main reasons for going elsewhere is that we have found the Silver Coast too 'grey', too lucklustre, too quiet as regards the feel of towns and also facilities, amenities, things to join and do. Also I never thought I'd miss the shops. I never used to go shopping other than food shopping unless I needed something! Are thinking of going inland on the Costa del Sol to a town that seems to have everything one needs, so that I won't have to ask say 'Where on earth can I play a game of badminton?' any more.


I haven't been to Sao Martinho but have been to Ericeira, Ribamar, Obidos, Mafra, Peniche (phew! stinks of fish, even worse that Douarnenez in Brittany and that is saying something) Caldas, Alcobaça, Leiria, Fátima, Batalha, and Coimbra and agree that most of them are too quiet for many people, but I, personally, would have been content with many of them, especially Ericeira, Obidos, and Mafra. In my opinion, your best place in that area would have been Coimbra with its university, etc.

My knowledge of the CdS and its hinterland is virtually non-existent since we live farther north in Andalucia in Jaén Province so am unable to help you further. The additional info on why you want to leave where you are is a great help and I am sure that many others, more familiar with CdS will be able to assist you.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I haven't been to Sao Martinho but have been to Ericeira, Ribamar, Obidos, Mafra, Peniche (phew! stinks of fish, even worse that Douarnenez in Brittany and that is saying something) Caldas, Alcobaça, Leiria, Fátima, Batalha, and Coimbra and agree that most of them are too quiet for many people, but I, personally, would have been content with many of them, especially Ericeira, Obidos, and Mafra. In my opinion, your best place in that area would have been Coimbra with its university, etc.
> 
> My knowledge of the CdS and its hinterland is virtually non-existent since we live farther north in Andalucia in Jaén Province so am unable to help you further. The additional info on why you want to leave where you are is a great help and I am sure that many others, more familiar with CdS will be able to assist you.


Hi Baldilocks - love the name!! Thanks for your reply - pleased you agree with me. Would be very interested to know about the Jaen Province. Where it is would be a good start! We are interested in all options/suggestions and you probably have a good idea what we are looking for now, some life and things going on, though away from the 'bright lights' of the coast which is too much the other way.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

beverleyp said:


> Sorry guys and gals I forgot to go back to this post! Reasons for swapping Portugal for Spain. As I said there are several. The first thing to mention is that we are not on the Algarve but on the Silver Coast. We did do our research before coming here and the idea was to 'try it out first before buying'. One of the main reasons for going elsewhere is that we have found the Silver Coast too 'grey', too lucklustre, too quiet as regards the feel of towns and also facilities, amenities, things to join and do. Also I never thought I'd miss the shops. I never used to go shopping other than food shopping unless I needed something! Are thinking of going inland on the Costa del Sol to a town that seems to have everything one needs, so that I won't have to ask say 'Where on earth can I play a game of badminton?' any more.


Hi Beverly

I understand what you mean about where you are I've always found it very quiet up there, its just as bad here in the algarve in most towns, but places like Lagos have a good all year round buzz to the place. from living in the CDS I have found the inland towns very quiet too, but then again thats what atracts me to those places. 

I like to be within easy reach of the coast and really love Ronda which is less than an hour from the coast, but the lifestyle is great. then again there is Mijas which is 10 minutes from the coast and is beautiful but because of that there is a very large expat community(of many nationalities) so sometimes it doesn't really feel like the real Spain

anyway good luck with your move


----------

